# Throttlestop stops applying undervolt after new windows update (21H1 insider preview)



## Obstinate (Dec 23, 2020)

I was using throttlestop to undervolt my i7 10750-H Predator Helios 300 2020 but it appears that after updating windows to build 21277 it seems to stop applying undervolt. I am currently on bios 1.06 which stills supports undervolting and havent updated to the new undervolt locked bios version. I am getting extremely high temps now and it is thermal throttling a lot.
Pls help me! @unclewebb


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 23, 2020)

You need to complain to Microsoft. ThrottleStop has not changed. If Microsoft has blocked voltage control in the latest Insider Preview, there is nothing I can do about that. If CPU voltage control is important to you then get off of the Insider Preview ring. I am using Windows 10 20H2 Build 19042.685 and CPU voltage control works fine.

In some preview versions, it was the Windows Subsystem for Linux feature that was breaking CPU voltage control. Disabling that feature fixed things. Open up Windows Features and disable Virtual Machine Platform, Sandbox or similar features that can block ThrottleStop from accessing your CPU registers.


----------



## Obstinate (Dec 23, 2020)

I was wondering if it was a problem specific to my laptop cause I didn't find any threads related to this. Thanx for replying and I already reverted back to the previous build ( 20H2) becos of  general instability and crashes.


----------

